# Outstanding slingshot



## Official (Dec 28, 2010)

Look what I made:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice looking ones.

BTW: pls post pics as .jpg or .png for easy view.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Pretty nice. What rubber you going to use?


----------



## Official (Dec 28, 2010)

Tubular Thera Band Blue. Unfortunately I have to prepare for my exams in this period.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like it might be painful to shoot .... no?


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Won't your wrists hurt after a while?


----------



## Pellethuntr (Jan 4, 2011)

I had a similar idea.. interested to see how it shoots


----------



## Official (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi again,

I know everyone wanted to know how will this shoot. I put it Thera Tube (Blue).
The force on my fingers is supportable but my skin is pressed a bit so I will improve that by adding a layer of rubber some other time.

Take a look at it:


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice shooter! I found Thera blue to be too much! I brought black and blue they just lie in my shed now way to mutch draw power. Try the smaller tubes I will think you will find they pull lighter but shoot quicker.


----------



## Official (Dec 28, 2010)

I also feel it's too strong but I had to use what I bought. Next time I will try lighter tubes, first time I didn'n knew what to choose.


----------

